# Рассасывание грыжи с помощью специального новейшего оборудования



## Максим Кирилыч (28 Янв 2013)

У меня межпозвоночная грыжа. Я живу в городе Орехово-Зуево. У нас есть клиника доктора Шаталова "Ормедикл". Там одно из направлений - это рассасывание грыжи с помощью специального новейшего оборудования. Вот ссылка на видео *****.
Скажите, это вообще реально, что таким образом от нее можно избавится? Я на приеме у них еще не был.


----------



## Ольга . (28 Янв 2013)

Добросовестно два раза просмотрела ролик. Кроме рекламной информации о клинике, нескольких фрагментов офтальмологической операции и сообщения о том, что "в ближайшее время начнет работать Центр по лечению позвоночника... аналога которому нет" (с),  о "рассасывание грыжи с помощью специального новейшего оборудования" - ни слова.
P.S. Рекламная ссылка удалена.


----------



## Максим Кирилыч (28 Янв 2013)

Да я для примера.  Ссылку удалить без разницы. Очень интересует мнение участников.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Янв 2013)

Очередные Базилио и Алиса пытаются заманить на Дураково поле очередного Буратино.


----------

